# portmaster upgrade mysql57 fails with mysql-boost



## ProServ (May 3, 2020)

Hi, tried to upgrade several ports/packages. Ran # portmaster --packages mysql57-server and it fails with `mysql-boost-5.7.30.tar.gz: stat: No such file or directory` after it downloads it. 


```
# portmaster --packages mysql57-server
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.7/mysql-boost-5.7.30.tar.gz
Initializing download: ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.7/mysql-boost-5.7.30.tar.gz
File size: 51363998 bytes
Opening output file mysql-boost-5.7.30.tar.gz.2
Starting download

Connection 0 finished                                                          ]
Connection 1 finished                                                          ]
Connection 7 finished                                                          ]
Connection 5 finished                                                          ]
Connection 2 finished                                                          ]
Connection 3 finished                                                          ]
Connection 4 finished                                                          ]
Connection 9 finished                                                          ]
Connection 6 finished                                                          ]
Connection 8 finished                                                          ]

Downloaded 49.0 megabytes in 11 seconds. (4344.76 KB/s)
stat: mysql-boost-5.7.30.tar.gz: stat: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client
*** Error code 1
```
Any idea as to what is going on?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2020)

Make sure you're not running out of disk space.


----------



## joneum@ (May 4, 2020)

if you should use libressl with MySQL, there was a problem with the current version. I have just committed an update


----------

